# what's the best dog insurance (possibly cheapest too?)



## douglasMiles (Nov 24, 2009)

hi guys.
just wonderin if anyone here has taken up any *dog insurance* for your furry friends yet?   
i'm considering of taking one up (and also writing about the experience in my own dog resource blog! :thumbup1: ) so far i've found a couple of seemingly decent sites.
just wanted to know if anyone here have dealt with them guys below before or could recommend me to have a look and do my research on some other dog insurance sites (UK only please)?

anyway, the sites that have been recommended to me are:
petplan.co.uk
pets4homes.co.uk
www.petpalsdirect.co.uk

i know there's another site called zoolot? or zoopa or something? i cant remember what it was. :frown2:

sorry about the long post!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm with petplan. Very comprehensive lifetime cover and very expensive.


----------



## douglasMiles (Nov 24, 2009)

then why are you still with petplan if that's the case?
petpalsdirect seem quite cheap comapred to the whole 3 when it comes to dog insurance


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

We use petpals direct and its good because you can cover the house items incase they are damaged by the dog - good for if you don't own your house and have a wary landlord. we have claimed a couple of times for little things and as geordie was under a year when we got the plan, the excess is 0 for the year and they have been good at the paying out - very quick :thumbup1:


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

I went with very basic cover from Tescos for the time being. It's cheap but covers vet emergencies which is my main concern. Prices will change to your personal circumstances so do check other providers. The main things to look for are:

Vet emergencies
Ongoing illnesses
Damage done to third party property i.e. chewing your neighbour's swing, causing a car accident.
Damage done to people i.e. chewing your neighbour's child
Related legal costs

If any of these happen without insurance, you may have to pay. There are probably more but I can't think of any offhand.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Look into Argos pet insurance. I found the platinum to be the most reasonable of the lifetime ones.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Petplan are good, they pay out with no arguements. You want lifetime cover and for a decent amount (have seen some bills of >£4000 )


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> Look into Argos pet insurance. I found the platinum to be the most reasonable of the lifetime ones.


I am with Argos on there Gold policy, and I rang to check a few weeks ago and was told that it is only an annual policy, I thought Platinum was their only lifetime policy


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

Petplan are good, they pay out with no arguements. You want lifetime cover and for a decent amount (have seen some bills of >£4000 )


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

we're with Pet Insurance - pet-insurance.co.uk £10.03 lifetime cover for a pedigree  havent had to claim tho so not sure how efficient they are....


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

We're with PetPlan.
Yes they are expensive, but I've looked around so much and they are giving us the best lifetime cover, plus a lot of the sites I've been on don't state whether it is lifetime cover or not.

We haven't had to claim anything yet, but I've heard so many good reviews about them.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

douglasMiles said:


> then why are you still with petplan if that's the case?
> petpalsdirect seem quite cheap comapred to the whole 3 when it comes to dog insurance


They are the best. I don't even have to pay bills at the vets, they just claim from them direct.


----------



## juleszoemay (Oct 23, 2009)

I had 4 weeks free with Petplan when we got Tala, and have just insured her going forward with Argos Platinum Insurance. While I appreciate Petplan is probably the best cover, they wanted around £40 a month! Thats almost double my car insurance!! Argos is £10.25 a month which briefly covers:-

up to £7000 a year vet bills
Unlimited treatment period
£1500 death from illness (unless over 9 years old)
£2m 3rd party liability
£1000 advertising & reward
£1000 boarding fees
£1500 Theft & Straying
£500 accidental damage

and a £60 excess, which seems about what you pay the first time you see a vet anyway!! 

I thought £10.25 a month was very reasonable.

HTH
Julie


----------

